
Smalltalk’s Proven Productivity - mpweiher
https://medium.com/smalltalk-talk/smalltalk-s-proven-productivity-fe7cbd99c061#.cs4qru3yr
======
brudgers
Source document: [http://namcookanalytics.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/07/Funct...](http://namcookanalytics.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/07/Function-Points-as-a-Universal-Software-
Metric2013.pdf)

